# job prospects for an electronic technician in Western Australia



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Robboat & Senior members,
I am a qualified electronic technician coming to Regional Western Australia on state sponsorship from Pakistan. Your guidance on the following issues will be highly appretiated:
1. Which regions or cities will be the best for me at regional WA.
2. what sectors should I explore after moving to WA.
3. What will be steps for me to get electrical license.

Regards,

Muhammad Tayyab,
Islamabad.


----------

